# I Love Them Beastie Boys...



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 1, 2007)

.........no comment.........


(Ill Communication)


----------



## HoLE (Sep 1, 2007)

Beastie Boyz are great,,bin lissinin to em for years,,personally I like Root Down,,know what I'm sayin

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 1, 2007)

I know what you're saying man...my boss leant my Ill Communication and i just turned it on and am legit listening to it for the first time....it fucking kicks asss.............


----------



## aladdin2685 (May 6, 2009)

Bumpity Bump! LOL


----------



## DodgeDread (May 6, 2009)

Pauls boutique and check your head are 2 fuckin good albums, mind you so is licensed to ill and actually they're all good


----------



## Big Joop (May 6, 2009)

Nothing quite like Jewish, New York rappers who give props to themselves in their own lyrics.

That alone is one reason to truly enjoy the Beastie Boys.


----------



## crimsn (May 6, 2009)

The Mix-Up is really really good. Something new!!


----------



## skiskate (May 7, 2009)

Man i've been listening to the beastie boys for almost 15 years, dont think ill ever stop. They have such good beats and funny ass lyrics its great.


----------

